# Lucifer (Fox) - Season Three Thread *spoilers*



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Where the hell was Mazikeen? And why don't I remember why the good doctor is in a wheelchair?

I wonder if we'll get Mom back in any guest appearances. She made quite an impact last year. I don't know the actor playing the new boss, is he someone we're supposed to know?

So not only does he lose his LuciPowers when he's near Chloe, he can't even devil face. Hmm...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tom Weller, who played Clark Kent on Smallville.

We should probably assume he can't devil-face at all, unless he's stupid enough not to try when Chloe's not around...it would seem he has been turned back into a pure angel.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

astrohip said:


> I wonder if we'll get Mom back in any guest appearances. She made quite an impact last year.


Mild spoilers..



Spoiler



On Reddit AMA, Tricia Helfer said



> Charlotte is not in the first few episodes, but then comes back with an interesting story line. "Welcome Back Charlotte Richards" was really fun for me to play. Overall though, no, I don't think she'll have as significant of a role as Mom, since she's no longer the mother of Lucifer.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Where the hell was Mazikeen? And why don't I remember why the good doctor is in a wheelchair?
> 
> I wonder if we'll get Mom back in any guest appearances. She made quite an impact last year. I don't know the actor playing the new boss, is he someone we're supposed to know?
> 
> So not only does he lose his LuciPowers when he's near Chloe, he can't even devil face. Hmm...


You should have re-watched last years season finale.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> You should have re-watched last years season finale.


I can barely remember last week. Last season?!?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Tom Weller, who played Clark Kent on Smallville.
> 
> We should probably assume he can't devil-face at all, unless he's stupid enough not to try when Chloe's not around...it would seem he has been turned back into a pure angel.


I thought about this and while he can't devil face around Chole, he could always show her his......
wings.

Unless he has, errr..... _performance_ issues around her as well.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Tom Weller, who played Clark Kent on Smallville.


Since he's the new guy this season and is something of a name, my guess is he turns out to be the Sinner Man.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Tom Weller, who played Clark Kent on Smallville.


Tom Welling.

phox


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Maybe he'll grow up to be Peter Weller some day?


----------



## ACoolDude (Dec 11, 2001)

No posts for a while...
Spoilers thru ep 4 (since the whole thread is spoiler tagged, not going to hide)


Maze and Trixie are back
Superman can be injured
Lucifer is having an identity crisis
Maze gets homesick

Trixie: Is that Blood?....Cool!


So, had a thought recently...is Chloe a Nephilim? (created from the union of an angel and a human) or did Amenadiel just help human parents get together. Been a while and I can't remember, but I thought they left that kind of vague - but I recall them referring to Chloe as a miracle. So she might be the most powerful creature in existence (if there is ever a Supernatural/Lucifer crossover anyway)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I think Maze was a one-time hit, at least for now. She was pregnant back then, supposedly six months when she filmed that episode. No more until after baby.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I can’t watch this show for too long at a stretch. But I’m curious, do Lucifer’s coworkers know that he is satan, or do they just think he has an unusual name?

Is Tom Welling actually on this show much? I saw him for a couple of minutes a few weeks ago, and his name is in the regular cast credits.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I think only the female lead and the psychologist know.. I think others have made fun of the name (along the lines of "the same name as the devil").


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I don't think Chloe's convinced that he's Satan. She acknowledges that he has abilities, but not that he's a fallen angel and that "Dad" is really God.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> I can't watch this show for too long at a stretch. But I'm curious, do Lucifer's coworkers know that he is satan, or do they just think he has an usual name?
> 
> Is Tom Welling actually on this show much? I saw him for a couple of minutes a few weeks ago, and his name is in the regular cast credits.


The only human who knows is Linda, the shrink (Dr. Martin). Chloe doesn't know, nor does Dan, yada yada.

Tom Welling was in some of the previous episodes, but he was shot last week (week before?), so not much air time lately. Hospital time instead.

I only watch it for an hour at a stretch. Then I wait six days and 23 hours...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

astrohip said:


> The only human who knows is Linda, the shrink (Dr. Martin). Chloe doesn't know, nor does Dan, yada yada.
> 
> Tom Welling was in some of the previous episodes, but he was shot last week (week before?), so not much air time lately. Hospital time instead.
> 
> I only watch it for an hour at a stretch. Then I wait six days and 23 hours...


That's why I can't watch a full episode. The guy doesn't even use an alias in public. How can people take you seriously when you tell them your name is Lucifer?

And he seems to want to be a carefree bon vivant, but he helps a detective solve murders?

I guess this show is not aimed at me.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

So people are watching a show about the Lord of Hell solving crimes and expecting a police procedural?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I didn't realize until this week's episode that they shifted production from Vancouver to Los Angeles this season.

This should make location shooting look more authentic.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I didn't realize until this week's episode that they shifted production from Vancouver to Los Angeles this season.


Out of curiosity, how could you tell? That's the kind of thing I'm not sure I'd ever notice, not being super familiar with either city.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Out of curiosity, how could you tell? That's the kind of thing I'm not sure I'd ever notice, not being super familiar with either city.


I watch a lot of TV. 

Being an LA native, I got pretty good at identifying Los Angeles locations over the years.
(Plus it helped when you actually saw Adam 12 or Starsky and Hutch filming in the area.)

For years, New York was the only other real filming location (Route 66 being a notable exception) and while I've only been to New York twice, it's still fairly iconic in it's look.
So a lot of data was derived by, if it's not LA, it must be New York.

After more production started shooting in Vancouver, I had more data to accumulate and after a few visits to Vancouver, I was able to pick up on shows shot there more easily
Same with Toronto.
(Also Canada and New York City seem to have a smaller pool of actors to draw upon for guest star roles so I've been mentally identifying certain actors as mostly Canadian or New York based actors.)

And since I've been to Atlanta several times, I've also been picking up on shows shot in Atlanta.
(The Gifted, Sleepy Hollow...)

Usually in the end credits, something confirms the location, a credit to Canada, the state of New York, California, or Georgia.

Lucifer did something rather interesting though.
While the pilot was shot in Los Angeles, regular production of Seasons 1 & 2 were in Vancouver.
But the producers did something clever in that about once a month or so, they'd send the necessary cast members to Los Angeles for a day or two and shoot scenes on location in LA that were spread out over the next couple of episodes.
(Something similar was done with The LA Complex.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The Love Boat did that too -- filmed various on boat scenes to spread out across multiple episodes.

There's some other show set in SF that I think might have actually been on SF streets.. But I don't remember what show it was. It looked realistically like a SF hilly street.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> There's some other show set in SF that I think might have actually been on SF streets.


Streets of San Francisco?

The Streets of San Francisco - Wikipedia


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

**CURRENT** show.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> **CURRENT** show.


NOW you tell me...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mattack said:


> The Love Boat did that too -- filmed various on boat scenes to spread out across multiple episodes.


Pretty sure most of their filming was on studio sets at the Fox backlot.
Yes, on occasion they'd shoot on the actual Pacific Princess but since it was a working ship, they would have to work around the ship's schedule.

(And yes, that doesn't include the special cruises where they shot on an actual cruise to said exotic location.)



mattack said:


> There's some other show set in SF that I think might have actually been on SF streets.. But I don't remember what show it was. It looked realistically like a SF hilly street.


Not sure which current show you're talking about but be aware that when Monk moved production to Los Angeles, they didn't do a lot of location shooting in San Francisco.

Often, they'd shoot on location in Los Angeles and and use CGI to insert San Francisco backgrounds in post production.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> That's why I can't watch a full episode. The guy doesn't even use an alias in public. How can people take you seriously when you tell them your name is Lucifer?
> 
> And he seems to want to be a carefree bon vivant, but he helps a detective solve murders?
> 
> I guess this show is not aimed at me.


??? People in real life are named Lucifer, so I don't see why the name would be an issue. And supposedly in 2017, Lucifer is a popular name for new borns.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, why wouldn't a parent name their child with a name that means "Light-Bringer"?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, why wouldn't a parent name their child with a name that means "Light-Bringer"?


If their last name is Morningstar, it's practically required.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

JYoung said:


> Not sure which current show you're talking about but be aware that when Monk moved production to Los Angeles, they didn't do a lot of location shooting in San Francisco.
> 
> Often, they'd shoot on location in Los Angeles and and use CGI to insert San Francisco backgrounds in post production.


And sometimes they got really lazy. They once filmed on the subway platform at Union Station in Los Angeles and didn't bother covering up the "To North Hollywood" and "To Wilshire/Western" signs.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Lucifer:Off the Record

I think this IMHO has to be the best episode or one of the best episodes of the series. I was wondering/thinking was he in Hell from the beginning? Either we got a story from one of the inhabitants of hell to begin with or I think as soon as he found out that Lucifer was actually Lucifer that the powers that be might have just killed him and slipped him into hell without his known lol. Lucifer is the best part of Mondays for me lol.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

For the first part of the episode I kept wondering if this was a lost episode from Season 1.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

We had a wind storm Monday night and I didn't get to record the episode. I kinda peeked on Reddit to see what people were saying and saw so many comments about how great the episode was that I went to Fox's website and watched it there. It was so good that I almost didn't mind that I had to endure commercials.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I loved this episode as well. I'm a fan of Patrick Fabian anyhow. I was puzzled by how little we got of Maze when I thought it was an earlier episode that was just put in to fill space but then it all caught up and clicked.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I loved this episode as well. I'm a fan of Patrick Fabian anyhow. I was puzzled by how little we got of Maze when I thought it was an earlier episode that was just put in to fill space but then it all caught up and clicked.


She's on maternity leave (she was very pregnant when they started filming), so we aren't seeing much of her this season.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I just noticed that Lauren German, Chloe, was the mean girl from A Walk to Remember (2002). Other alumni have main roles in current broadcast shows, the lead, Mandy Moore is in This is Us and the mean guy, Clayne Crawford is in Lethal Weapon.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She's on maternity leave (she was very pregnant when they started filming), so we aren't seeing much of her this season.


No I know that silly, but when she showed up and the feel of the episode as if it were a first season, I was then expecting more of her and couldn't figure out why she wasn't there until it caught up and clicked that we were in present day.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Cain? Cain!

I don't think we know the entire story of the Lucifer/Cain/Sinnerman adventure. Too many loose ends.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

It was pretty obvious that the new police guy was involved but I didn't think he was going to be 'the guy'. 

I usually hate the kids on these shows, but Trixie has really grown on me. She and Maze are great together, but she and Charlotte were pretty good, too "Are you and my Dad having sex?" 

Maze's face looked different. I noticed her eyebrows weren't as dark as usual and the scar in them not as prominent, but I don't think that's all it was.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Cain? Cain!
> 
> I don't think we know the entire story of the Lucifer/Cain/Sinnerman adventure. Too many loose ends.


Maybe they can have Dean Cain guest.

I suspect that we'll learn more in upcoming episodes.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Maze's face looked different. I noticed her eyebrows weren't as dark as usual and the scar in them not as prominent, but I don't think that's all it was.


She was made up differently (as in makeup). Very noticeable. Not sure why, if it was a one-time thing, or a new look.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, she gained some weight during her pregnancy. I think her face is a little less defined than it used to be.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

She's probably still got 20lbs on her that she didn't have when the show started. And the boobs still are rather large. 
The makeup doesn't really look different to me it's just that her face doesn't have the definition on her cheekbones it did before with the added weight.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> She's probably still got 20lbs on her that she didn't have when the show started. And the boobs still are rather large.
> The makeup doesn't really look different to me it's just that her face doesn't have the definition on her cheekbones it did before with the added weight.


I went back and watched her scenes again. I think you & Rob are correct.

Plus there's no way I'm going to win a makeup discussion with you.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, I totally would've noticed her looking way different even before reading this thread. To me, it didn't look like weight (I mean, she didn't look "overweight" or anything), she just looks totally totally different.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bump Reminder... Lucifer has a new episode airing on Jan 1, Monday, New Year's Day. Those with a TiVo will catch it, but for those that just "watch" TV, it's an unusual date to return to new episodes, so... heads up!


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

i was kind of annoyed that we had a flashback ep instead of more on the Cain storyline. But it was good to get the "origin" story of the plot.

cracked me up watching Amenadiel trying to tone down his strength during his "training."


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I liked it. Was great to get some origin, especially the background between Luci and Amenadiel. Loved Mazikeen arriving in her "work clothes".

Lucifer is on a strange schedule. After being off for a few weeks like every other show in December, it had the episode last night,and then takes off again for three weeks, until Jan 22. So I can see where a one-off stand-alone story like this might make for less disruption that to try to start the Cain plot rolling.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I have to say "Til Death Do Us Part" was a great episode. The writing with the fight and makeup at the party was such a genius idea.

So will Luci be able to kill Cain? If so, how?

Many have speculate:
1. The Azrael's Blade or Flaming Sword from last season can do it.
2. Cain actually falls in love, wants to live, and thus dying in the end.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

They've mentioned the effect Chloe has on Lucifer a couple of times now while talking about Cain, so I suspect somehow that will play into it.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

He's already tried that when he manufactured the "Take a bullet for Chloe" situation.

He also knows about Chloe from his surveillance of Celestials on Earth and admitted to Lucifer he knew.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Unbeliever said:


> He's already tried that when he manufactured the "Take a bullet for Chloe" situation.
> 
> He also knows about Chloe from his surveillance of Celestials on Earth and admitted to Lucifer he knew.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Yes, but I suspect somehow her...condition will play into it. Otherwise they wouldn't keep reminding us of it.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I was impressed with the fight scene, way above par.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I loved the scene with Maze, Charlotte, and Dan. The talk of a threesome and Dan's willingness to take one for the team was hilarious. 

Lucifer and Cain made a great couple. I wasn't too impressed with Cain's character before this week, but he's grown on me. 

I was disappointed that we didn't get any follow up on Maze spotting Dr Linda and Amenadiel together.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm growing tired of Chloe. Why is she suddenly mooning over Cain for no particular reason? There's no chemistry there. Lauren German's acting isn't winning any bonus points either. Every time she's on screen I'm just fixated on her paralyzed botoxed forehead. They should write her off the show.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

She isn't suddenly mooning over Cain. She has been doing that for many episodes now.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

Okay, maybe "suddenly" is the wrong word. How about "instantly" upon meeting Cain?


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I was disappointed that we didn't get any follow up on Maze spotting Dr Linda and Amenadiel together.


I'd be willing to bet that this is a big part of next week's episode.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

tim1724 said:


> I'd be willing to bet that this is a big part of next week's episode.


I hope so! I really like Dr Linda, and I love Maze. Don't really want them to be mad at each other, but if it gets them both more air time, then I'll take it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Still no Dr. Linda and Maze together scenes. But both did have great scenes with others. I loved Dr Linda and Charlotte. Not sure which was more fun, Dr Linda sitting terrified at the start of the ep or Dr Linda poking Charlotte with a pin at the end of the ep. And in between that we got to see Maze being Maze while helping 'Ellen'. That was so fun! I usually hate the kid actors on these kinds of shows, but Trixie is hilarious. And Trixie and Maze together are golden.

Chloe continues to be my least favorite character on the show. I know she's a necessary evil, but I enjoy episodes like this one where there's very little of her.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I usually hate the kid actors on these kinds of shows, but Trixie is hilarious. And Trixie and Maze together are golden.


Yeah, Trixie is great. Moving Maze in with Chloe so she can have scenes with Trixie was one of the best changes they made last season.



> Chloe continues to be my least favorite character on the show. I know she's a necessary evil, but I enjoy episodes like this one where there's very little of her.


Yeah. She's so bland and predictable. At least we don't have any more of the Chloe-Dan stuff from the first season anymore. That was boring and annoying.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Ha !


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

No wonder Maze gets along with her so well.

SHE'S A DEMON FROM HELL!!!


----------



## ACoolDude (Dec 11, 2001)

tim1724 said:


> Yeah, Trixie is great. Moving Maze in with Chloe so she can have scenes with Trixie was one of the best changes they made last season.


I've loved the Trixie/Maze dynamic since the Halloween episode when Maze showed her true face and seemed scared (?) of what Trixie's reaction would be and she was "COOL!!!"

Lucifer/Trixie had a good thing - like Lucifer dealing with the bully early in S1, but those interactions seem to be gone.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ACoolDude said:


> I've loved the Trixie/Maze dynamic since the Halloween episode when Maze showed her true face and seemed scared (?) of what Trixie's reaction would be and she was "COOL!!!"


Like I said...demon from Hell.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm obviously forgetting something.. Didn't Lucifer lose most of his powers, e.g. 'show his real face'? Why can he still then turn his eyes red and freak people out?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's amusing to compare and contrast the Lucifer Lucifer and the Supernatural Lucifer (who is basically as much fun, but in a much more evil way).


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's amusing to compare and contrast the Lucifer Lucifer and the Supernatural Lucifer (who is basically as much fun, but in a much more evil way).


I dunno Rick Springfield was pretty fun! But either way I prefer this Lucifer. (and this show these days shhhhh)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I guess I understand why Lucifer is acting so childishly...he's new to all this emotional involvement stuff. But it's really starting to get annoying...and boring. I liked it better when he was plausible as somebody who might be the greatest power in the universe, if it weren't for his Dad. Now, he's more like a whiny little brat. EVen his once-considerable charm and charisma is starting to fade.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Lucifer's childish behavior and jealousy towards Kane and Chloe has gotten tiresome.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. Wasn't he granting wishes that changed people into superstars and such the first episode in? I wasn't really a fan of the back and forth of him and Chloe to begin with but now adding Cain into it is just annoying. Also the whole Maze won't let go of her grudge is getting tiresome fast too. Basically she and Lucifer are annoying and childish. They need to get this show back on track and fast.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Just watched this tonight. And as I was watching, I'm thinking how annoying the current emotional story line is. Lucifer's jealousy, Maze's relentless hard feelings. And the weird way the Cain story is going. And I almost felt disloyal, as this is one of my favorite shows.

Then I come here, and see your comments. Surprising the writers would let us go so far down this path. Don't they feel it too?

The only twist was Cain's statement at the end. He's playing Chloe, probably to help him finally die.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

astrohip said:


> The only twist was Cain's statement at the end. He's playing Chloe, probably to help him finally die.


But didn't he already say that's what brought him to her and he realized it was futile as well? Or am I imagining this? I love this show so much I really need them to pull it back together.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

First of all, I think all the failing in writing is because they always have to come up with a reason why Lucifer is interested in the case. He's always trying some new human emotions, and the case is always something similar to it. I just hope writer makes is so Lucifer won't have to have an incentive.

As for the Cain/Chloe angle, my guess is somehow Cain is trying to hurt Chloe, physically and emotionally. This will anger Lucifer enough that he would finally find a way to kill Cain (last season's sword maybe?).


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

dtle said:


> This will anger Lucifer enough that he would finally find a way to kill Cain (last season's sword maybe?).


I was wondering if they already tried that sword. At a minimum Lucifier could send him to the Phantom Zone.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Lucifer thew the sword (minus the part that was Amenadiel's pendant) through the rift after mom.

--Carlos V.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Unbeliever said:


> Lucifer thew the sword (minus the part that was Amenadiels pendant) through the rift after mom.


Ah, forgot that...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

OK, this is a fun little piece of meta trivia. On tonight's episode, the actor who plays the actor who played the killer on an episode of Bones is actually the actor who played the killer in that episode of Bones. 

Still really, really tired of emo Lucifer, though.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Still really, really tired of emo Lucifer, though.


Maybe, just maybe, tonight is the beginning of the end of that. Now that Kane lost his mark. We can hope.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I hope Maze is back too. Yeah, that's too much to wish for.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

astrohip said:


> Maybe, just maybe, tonight is the beginning of the end of that. Now that Kane lost his mark. We can hope.


PLEASE. This entire Chloe is suddenly in love with him is annoying me so bad. 


justen_m said:


> I hope Maze is back too. Yeah, that's too much to wish for.


This version of Maze is no fun for me though. I like angry dark Maze but not AT Lucifer. It's boring to me.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm a couple of episodes back (Orange the new Maze is the last ep I watched)... but I think I missed something in a recent episode..

Even though Lucifer lost his "face", he seemed to still look at people intently several times and they gave up information. It wasn't quite "your strongest desire" or whatever he used to say, but pretty close.. (and _wasn't_ just "human" powers of persuasion)

So am I missing something and he got partial powers back or something?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

He didn't ever seem to lose his "What is it you desire?" ability, just his devil face.

He's also still invulnerable when Chloe isn't around.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Lucifer is basically an angel now. Every angel has their own power, so I guess Luci's has always been the eyes thing.

Amenadiel's power is to slow down time for all except celestial being (probably not Cain, though). However, I guess that was too powerful, so the writers stripped him of it for more than a season now.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I think me and this show may have to part ways. I literally cannot deal with the idiocy that's going on right now. There's nothing I dispise more than a stupid love triangle and the most predictable ending of an episode in history. There's no longer anything unique about the show for me. I'm just rolling my eyes almost the entire time. If they don't get it back on track this season is the end for me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I think me and this show may have to part ways. I literally cannot deal with the idiocy that's going on right now. There's nothing I dispise more than a stupid love triangle and the most predictable ending of an episode in history. There's no longer anything unique about the show for me. I'm just rolling my eyes almost the entire time. If they don't get it back on track this season is the end for me.


Given how late it is, I'm toughing out the rest of this season just out of habit, and then I'll give them an episode or two next season to see if they've fixed it.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Yeah 23 episode season is a bit long for this show the previous years have been 13 and 18.

I'm about 5 behind, used to watch the night it aired.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Yeah 23 episode season is a bit long for this show the previous years have been 13 and 18.


That's not my issue...it's that Lucifer has been a whiny little emo, completely out-of-character, over Chloe. And honestly the same thing with Maze, although it's a little more plausible coming from her and might not be as annoying if Lucifer weren't doing the same thing at the same time.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

It's bad enough we have the love triangle storyline going but Lucifer himself isn't fun anymore for me. I used to live for his sarcasm and one liners and now all we get is, as Rob said, "emo Lucifer". I find myself liking Dan more these days.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I’m incapable of quitting a show this time of year. I’ve made it this far I’ve got to at least finish out the season.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

series5orpremier said:


> I'm incapable of quitting a show this time of year. I've made it this far I've got to at least finish out the season.


Yeah same that's why I said if they don't quickly pull this back together I'm not coming back for a 4th season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> It's bad enough we have the love triangle storyline going but Lucifer himself isn't fun anymore for me. I used to live for his sarcasm and one liners and now all we get is, as Rob said, "emo Lucifer". I find myself liking Dan more these days.


And it's not just sarcasm that made him great. It was the feeling that this could very well be the most powerful being in the universe, slumming, if not for Dad.

Now I can't see him summoning up enough power to ask a girl to the prom.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And it's not just sarcasm that made him great. It was the feeling that this could very well be the most powerful being in the universe, slumming, if not for Dad.
> 
> Now I can't see him summoning up enough power to ask a girl to the prom.


True I didn't mean that was all I liked about the character. 
I still don't get the "grant favors" thing. What favors did he grant? And didn't he do it in exchange for their soul? But how he he making crossroad deals on earth if he can't even get back to Hell himself.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> PLEASE. This entire Chloe is suddenly in love with him is annoying me so bad.
> 
> This version of Maze is no fun for me though. I like angry dark Maze but not AT Lucifer. It's boring to me.


Chloe has always been enamored with him.

I am still enjoying Lucifer. It's still one of the few shows I try to watch on the night it airs.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Yeah, I still really like it too. Some of the plot details aren't always great, but overall I still like the characters quite a bit.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I have complaints, but still watch the day it airs. That means it is high on my watch list. I hope Maze, Trixie, Charolette, the ******, and the doctors can compensate for the horrible Lucifer/Chloe/Marcus storyline. I'm still undecided on Amenidiel.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm still a bit behind, but this is still on the higher end of "someone who has no business in police business helping out a police partner" shows.. (Wow there are a lot of them now.)

I do like that he watched Bones (though somehow watched the entire series over one night? yeah, pick on me for pointing out that on a show about the devil!) and compared himself to her.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Well this was not what I had in mind at all!


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Poor Charlotte's kids... Poor Dan.

Anyways, what amazed me is that the show actually had 24 episodes this season. They could've shortened it while tightening up some plot lines.

(BTW, the kids we saw were her inner hell, them being imagined as hers and Dan's. But she does have real kids, and they were with her ex-husband, since the divorce because of her being "Mum".)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Why can't Dan be happy? He got a single episode. Poor Dan indeed. I like the actress playing Charlotte so her character will be missed. I think they still had a lot of mileage for her story but oh well. I don't see how she could return now. 

Also I guess this means Amenadiel was right about the ability to control his own powers. I sure hope he comes back down I like him. 

So unless they blow it up next week, they have FINALLY gotten to the point with Lucifer and Chloe. But then we've been here before and had it reset so I'm not too hopeful on that but at least even if not the love triangle is over praise baby jesus.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

BIH Fox!!!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Obviously, "Dad" didn't care for the current portrayal of Lucifer and came down from on high to tell the Fox execs to cancel the show.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

To make room for Football apparently.

Fox Cancellations Explained: Why So Many Shows Got the Ax

It's possible Lucifer could move to another network like Brooklyn Nine Nine did.

#SaveLucifer: Can Warner Bros. TV Find New Home For Canceled Cult Favorite?

Let's hope so as...


Spoiler



the season ends in a " huge cliffhanger." 
'Lucifer': Twitter raises hell over Fox drama's cancellation


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

justen_m said:


> BIH Fox!!!!


Seems we always come back to this eventually! You can't trust them for long!


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Fox cancelled Lucifer but kept The Orville? Really?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Shakhari said:


> Fox cancelled Lucifer but kept The Orville? Really?


Just out of curiosity, what are the respective ratings for those two shows?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

The Orville averaged a 2.5 same day+7; Lucifer averaged 1.4.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

series5orpremier said:


> The Orville averaged a 2.5 same day+7; Lucifer averaged 1.4.


So, about a million or so more households?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I don’t know. They both averaged about 7 million viewers live+DVR in their first season but Lucifer slipped to under 6 million in it’s second season and averaged about 5 million in this third cancellation season.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

By the way, there's still one more episode left (tonight) - for some reason I thought last week's episode was the season finale, but tonight's episode is it.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Surprised Fox went with Lethal Weapon instead of Lucifer. I don't think a lot of Lethal Weapon viewers will even give the show a shot next season.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

And the series goes out with a major cliffhanger (as reported). BIH Fox.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Funny, I didn't think so. I mean sure, they set something up to be dealt with next season. But this season was completely wrapped up.

And I thought it was wrapped up extremely well... a very good ending to a not-very-good season. They cleared away a lot of the crap that dragged the show down this season, and gave it a very good launching point for whatever would have come next.

You can't blame Fox for canceling a show that wasn't performing...they gave it three seasons. You can maybe blame the writers for straying so far this season from what made the show so interesting in the first two.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I’m not sure how Cloe finding out that Lucifer really is the devil is wrapping things up nicely. Especially when Cloe and Lucifer were finally getting together. Lucifer was finally seeing himself as a good person as was Cloe and now Lucifer sees himself as a monster again and who knows what Cloe feels since everyone else who has found out about Lucifer has basically gone into shock for some period of time.

As for Fox canceling it for underperforming, there are worse shows on Fox (and other networks) that got renewed.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I really enjoyed the finale.

I do think it tied things up to my satisfaction. Yes, we don't know how Chloe would have dealt with the situation, so that is to some extent unresolved material. However, we've finally got past the "will she find out / won't she find out" that we've been playing with for the duration of the series. Her realization seemed to happen about three fourths the way through the episode, when she was on the roof, yet she still came to Lucifer's aid. So I think she was ready to accept it.

Whiny Lucifer is gone. Whiny Maze is gone. Kickass Lucifer and Maze are back. Pity, they fixed it right at the end.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I thought the finale was good and the show managed to redeem itself, though it was still pretty good despite an uneven second half of this season. I don't consider that ending a cliffhanger so much as a setup for future seasons (which unfortunately won't come). Things up to this point have been wrapped up and they were going to tell the next part of the story. Sorry to see this show go.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Agree with comments above. I don't consider the ending a cliffhanger. Just the next step in our journey. Or what would have been...

It did seem like they cleared away the parts of the story that had so many irritated. But we never should have been there in the first place. Producers took us down the wrong path this season, and that's why we don't have the Devil any more.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> It did seem like they cleared away the parts of the story that had so many irritated. But we never should have been there in the first place. Producers took us down the wrong path this season, and that's why we don't have the Devil any more.


I agree with you in principle, but reading the comments sections on stories about the cancellation, I wonder if it's true...the true fan(atic)s seem to have LOVED all the relationship crap that came so close to ruining the show for me. I guess this might have been a case where pandering to the base cost them the general election...


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I like Maze. sigh.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

There's still hope it seems

Lucifer cancelled: Tom Ellis drops MAJOR hint show WILL return - 'Talks are happening!'


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

The production company is Warner Brothers which is owned by CBS/CW. The show doesn’t seem like CBS’s style but it could fit in at CW. Or it’s happened before that a network has uncancelled a show after they realize they might have some programming time unaccounted for.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I'd be pretty happy if they brought it back for a 10-13 episode final season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It sounds like Tom Ellis doesn't understand the difference between a large number of people and a small number of very vocal people...

Hopefully something will come of it, though!


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

My hope is that the show has some good fundamentals behind it -- the concept has some novelty, the actors are well cast, work well together, and there's chemistry. Maybe a different network will feel they can market it successfully.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

BrettStah said:


> I'd be pretty happy if they brought it back for a 10-13 episode final season.


I read this and thought it said 10-13 seasons.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I read this and thought it said 10-13 seasons.


That would be Supernatural.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

It turns out there were 2 additional episodes that were filmed and were supposed to air during season 4.

Lucifer season 4: Tom Ellis unaired episodes REVEALED after shock cancellation


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

morac said:


> It turns out there were 2 additional episodes that were filmed and were supposed to air during season 4.
> 
> Lucifer season 4: Tom Ellis unaired episodes REVEALED after shock cancellation


And Fox will air them on Memorial Day


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I smell a conspiracy, but then I always do.

Tom Ellis keeps dropping comments like “we’re talking to a few people.” He’d be better served to shut up and let people be pleasantly surprised if somebody picks them up rather than let people get their hopes up only for nothing to come of it.


----------



## sfenton (Feb 8, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> And Fox will air them on Memorial Day


From the linked press release:

Guest Cast: Charlyne Yi as Ray-Ray/Azreal, Madeleine Coghlan as Beckett Wilson, Nadine Ellis as Iris/Purple Wolf, *Neil Gaiman as God*, Louis Herthum as Lt. John Decker, Brian Tee as Ben Rogers, David Meunier as Rex Wilson

Has he appeared before?


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

It just seems weird to air these two stand alone episodes that will in no way build on the season finale. I've already deleted my season pass for Lucifer, and I probably won't bother adding it back just for those.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pkscout said:


> It just seems weird to air these two stand alone episodes that will in no way build on the season finale. I've already deleted my season pass for Lucifer, and I probably won't bother adding it back just for those.


They were apparently designed to be aired next season. Perhaps they shot them now to cut costs for Season 4 and improve the odds of renewal? But as long as they exist and have already been paid for, Fox would be foolish not to air them...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They were apparently designed to be aired next season. Perhaps they shot them now to cut costs for Season 4 and improve the odds of renewal? But as long as they exist and have already been paid for, Fox would be foolish not to air them...


I think they had a few leftover from last season that aired this year so it just dominoed into having extras this year.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

sfenton said:


> *Neil Gaiman as God*,
> Has he appeared before?


I believe it's just a voice-over.



pkscout said:


> It just seems weird to air these two stand alone episodes that will in no way build on the season finale. I've already deleted my season pass for Lucifer, and I probably won't bother adding it back just for those.


Heretic!

Lucifer is one of those rare shows I loved just because I did. I'll watch anything they show. Renewed or not.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Lucifer fans may be interested in this...Joe Henderson, who has been the showrunner since the beginning, has a new comic book series _Skyward _that started last month, from Robert (_Walking Dead_) Kirkman's Image Comics imprint Skybound. It's a science fiction/science fantasy series about the world 20 years after gravity...stopped. Pretty cool stuff...much more character-driven than idea-driven.

Go behind the panels of Skyward and inside Lucifer with writer Joe Henderson


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I hope they find a way to save the show, It's our favorite......


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The two new episodes have shown up in the guide as one two hour block. My OnePass picked it up.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> And Fox will air them on Memorial Day


I totally wondered why I saw this in my To Do list.. (I'm one ep behind).. and I noticed that the To Do list info didn't show "Series Finale".. (That's one of a very few things that seem better about the current guide data.. series premiere/finale kind of info in the human readable guide data... at least when it's actually there.)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bump! Tonight is the final two episodes of Lucifer. Check your DVR, if you're the kinda person who deletes SPs as soon as a show is cancelled.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Weird couple of episodes, continuity-wise. Were they supposed to air during season 3? If season 4, then I wonder what to read into the fact that the first one had almost zero Chloe/Lucifer interaction (and certainly no discussion of his S3 finale revelations)


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Weird couple of episodes, continuity-wise. Were they supposed to air during season 3? If season 4, then I wonder what to read into the fact that the first one had almost zero Chloe/Lucifer interaction (and certainly no discussion of his S3 finale revelations)


They were to be part of season 4 - as little standalone stories that could be dropped in at any point in the season. Which is exactly why they were disconnected from any major plotline, and pretty much consequence free.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Gaiman as God, by the way, is an in-joke...he's the creator of the comic-book version of Lucifer that the show was kinda sorta half-way allegedly based on, even though the show bears almost no resemblance to the comic book whatsoever.

(And they're both great...just not in even remotely the same way.)


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Boo Normal was one of the best if not the best episode of the series. Chloe was just now finding out about Lucifer being the devil at the end of S3, but they were setting up an epic reveal that would have blown Ella’s mind and sent her to a mental institution if she ever found out the truth and interconnection between her, RaiRai, and Lucifer.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hard to believe the actor who plays Ray-Ray is in her thirties...


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

When I looked her up somewhere it said 40. Maybe I mixed up one her credits, This is 40, with her age.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IMDb and Wikipedia agree that she's 32. FWIW.

Judging from her appearance, she doesn't need to skim. I wouldn't have been surprised if she were under 20.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Agree. I thought it was odd.

They were filmed during S3 (not sure when), but for airing during S4. So they had to know they would air after the reveal of the S3 finale. Yet they didn't reference it in the least. I can't see how it could air next year and not seem like an outlier.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Now there is some scuttlebutt that...

_Having been caught a time or two talking to her invisible "friend," Ella wound up confiding in Chloe that she sees ghosts. Or, a ghost. To which Chloe responded, "I have seen a lot crazier things. Like, a lot" - which I can confirm was her referring to laying eyes on Luci's Devil face for the first time. And since Chloe isn't in a looney-bin, and is still working with Lucifer in this episode, we can deduce that she arrived at a certain peace with that hell of a reveal._

Did a Lucifer 'Bonus' Episode Hint at Chloe's Reaction to the Devil Face?

I'm not sure I buy this explanation. It sounds like a retcon type comment.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

The season 3 finale was my interpretation of Chloe’s comment as I watched Boo Normal. Maybe in coming to terms with it in season 4 she would have seen even more crazy stuff from the supernatural cast members to bring her into the know but it seemed pretty straightforward to me without the need to “buy” into anything.

Once Upon a Time was a stand-alone episode, but Boo Normal could have been revisited later for a future season finale.


----------



## ACoolDude (Dec 11, 2001)

I think I just realized what I've been missing this season. I just watched the finale +2, and loved the Boo one. Then I went back to watch S1E1 cause I couldn't remember why he saved Chloe originally.

I think I've been missing the power that Lucifer has running just below the surface, being one of the most powerful beings in existence, but holding it in check (barely sometimes), but you know it is there - like scaring the bully girl messing with Trixie, pushing the rapper thru a plate glass window, women falling for him (ex Chloe). That was missing thru most of S3. We did see it when Chloe was shot - did everyone notice he was invincible even holding Chloe? S1E1 ended with him in a similar situation - Chloe Shot (no vest S1E1), but he took damage from the bullets that time. Other than a bit of red on the wings, no body damage.

I'm going to miss this show.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

I thought the two episodes seemed dull, and not worth the time to watch.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I liked them both... I really hope it gets picked up by someone!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Did a Lucifer 'Bonus' Episode Hint at Chloe's Reaction to the Devil Face?


Not really relevant to that (which I haven't read yet), but it reminded me of seeing him fully as the Devil.. when we saw just his face, it seemed creepy.. but it just looked ridiculous seeing him as full devil.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

MikeCC said:


> I thought the two episodes seemed dull, and not worth the time to watch.


We also thought it was time for the series to be over...dull and a bit off topic.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

What's odd about these last two episodes is that they were shot and produced at all.

Warner Brothers had already done 24 episodes for Season 3.
They wouldn't have approved for production to be done on them unless they truly believed that there would be a Season 4.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JYoung said:


> What's odd about these last two episodes is that they were shot and produced at all.
> 
> Warner Brothers had already done 24 episodes for Season 3.
> They wouldn't have approved for production to be done on them unless they truly believed that there would be a Season 4.


Apparently, two of those 24 were actually produced with Season 2. This isn't a new thing with them...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, but why do they do it?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I was only aware of one and my understanding was that it was due to Lesley Ann Brandt's upcoming lack of availability.
And the show was renewed for Season 3.

Doing future episodes without an assurance of having an upcoming season is.... well at minimum, it's odd and not the norm.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I can't find the article now but I read similar to what JYoung just said. They filmed them and were saving them as drop in episodes in case Lesley wasn't able to come back in time for shooting after she had the baby.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The first "extra" episode was pretty bad, until you found out the new information.

The second "extra" episode was a fine serviceable episode. Not great, not horrible.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004424734342352901

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004438375732936705
(Peter Gross was the main artist, Mike Carey was the writer, and Neil Gaiman was the creator of the Lucifer comic book series...)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Mazikeen was one my favorite characters from this show (and I'm sure many others shared my love for Maze). That's part of what made this final season so disappointing, the way Maze was so... not Maze.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Amazon Studios 'talking about' bringing Lucifer back from the dead


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Malcontent said:


> Amazon Studios 'talking about' bringing Lucifer back from the dead


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Hmm, excited, but of course I deleted the last 6 recordings just yesterday.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

We'll know in a few days. Actors contractual commitments expire on June ,15


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> Hmm, excited, but of course I deleted the last 6 recordings just yesterday.


After you watched them? Don't make us send Maze after you...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> After you watched them? Don't make us send Maze after you...


Which Maze? Killer demon Maze, or pouty emo Maze?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Netflix saves the day!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007721977363263489


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)




----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I wonder if that means all cast coming back?

(Guess I'll have to subscribe to Netflix again some eon to catch up with their orig/exclusive shows I care about..)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Netflix saves the day!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007721977363263489


Sweet!!!!! Although I thought Amazon was going to save them. Either way that makes me very happy!!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Apparently the deal took longer than usually to make because Hulu owns the exclusive streaming rights to Lucifer for seasons 1 to 3. Not sure how that works, but I guess it means Netflix can only stream season 4.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

mattack said:


> I wonder if that means all cast coming back?


...and the off-screen talent. Could be different show-runners and/or writers?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

rharmelink said:


> ...and the off-screen talent. Could be different show-runners and/or writers?


there could be, whether it came back on Fox or anywhere else. The show is made by Warner Bros., so any deals people have would be with the production company, not Fox.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> I wonder if that means all cast coming back?


While nothing is a given, part of the urgency in making this deal was the contracts expiring right about now. If they didn't do this by yesterday, I think the cast was free to walk. Now does this conversely mean all of them are signed? No idea.

I have Netflix, but don't really watch any of their new series. Do they usually release a season at once, or do they sometimes do it weekly? Not sure how I would feel about a "Lucifer Dump".

_
[Aside: Part of the reason I watch TV almost exclusively (as versus streaming) is I like the "episode a week" system. Binging is harder for me; the few times I try it, I start a series, only to never come back. With a weekly series, I just show up each week to watch. I think seeing an episode listed on my DVR gets me motivated to watch it. Whereas a streaming series, there's nothing to push me to watch. I know, I'm weird.

As an example of this, I've been binging West Wing on Netflix, a series I missed the first time around, and always wanted to see. I watched the pilot on Nov 23 2016. A year later I was on S5E10. Now, twenty months after I started, I'm on S7E1, which I think is the last season. Is that even a binge?

I also think (purely subjective) when you watch a TV series over 10 weeks or 23 weeks or whatever, it sticks to you better. When you binge, it's here and gone. Again, that's just me.]_


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

astrohip said:


> While nothing is a given, part of the urgency in making this deal was the contracts expiring right about now. If they didn't do this by yesterday, I think the cast was free to walk. Now does this conversely mean all of them are signed? No idea.
> 
> I have Netflix, but don't really watch any of their new series. Do they usually release a season at once, or do they sometimes do it weekly? Not sure how I would feel about a "Lucifer Dump".
> 
> ...


There are definitely some differences - some good, some bad. One potential thing you could consider is setting up a recurring reminder - if you often watch TV on Mondays, then every Monday have a reminder to "watch West Wing on Netflix", for example.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

astrohip said:


> I have Netflix, but don't really watch any of their new series. Do they usually release a season at once, or do they sometimes do it weekly?


Scripted series are typically released all at once. I believe they have some talk-show style shows that they release as each episode is made.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

astrohip said:


> I have Netflix, but don't really watch any of their new series. Do they usually release a season at once, or do they sometimes do it weekly? Not sure how I would feel about a "Lucifer Dump".


I think all their scripted has always been released at once until this year. They broke both Arrested Development and Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt into 2 releases so at best that's what you'll get from Lucifer I'm betting.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

astrohip said:


> Part of the reason I watch TV almost exclusively (as versus streaming) is I like the "episode a week" system.


So what would keep you from watching one episode per week?

Two reasons I like streaming -- takes less time (i.e. no commercials) and I can pause it any time. When I watch broadcast TV, I often pick up my Kindle device during commercials and read.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> One potential thing you could consider is setting up a recurring reminder - if you often watch TV on Mondays, then every Monday have a reminder to "watch West Wing on Netflix", for example.





rharmelink said:


> So what would keep you from watching one episode per week?


Is this the rational, logical ideas thread, or the Lucifer thread? Stop making sense!


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

rharmelink said:


> So what would keep you from watching one episode per week?
> 
> Two reasons I like streaming -- takes less time (i.e. no commercials) and I can pause it any time. When I watch broadcast TV, I often pick up my Kindle device during commercials and read.


Some people like to discuss shows they watch, online and "water cooler". You can't easily avoid spolers if you've viewed one episode and the people you want to talk to have already watched the entire season.

This a Tivo board. You can't pause a show you're watching? Fast forward through commercials?


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

morac said:


> Apparently the deal took longer than usually to make because Hulu owns the exclusive streaming rights to Lucifer for seasons 1 to 3. Not sure how that works, but I guess it means Netflix can only stream season 4.


That's in the US only tho, in other countries Netflix has the rights to stream 1 to 3 as well...


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Amnesia said:


> Scripted series are typically released all at once. I believe they have some talk-show style shows that they release as each episode is made.


If they are actual Netflix Originals then indeed a whole season is added, but often enough Netflix can have streaming rights of a show in other countries than where it originated and they then release them per episode.
The new Star Trek show from CBS comes to mind for instance, a new ep was added every week.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rharmelink said:


> So what would keep you from watching one episode per week?
> 
> Two reasons I like streaming -- takes less time (i.e. no commercials) and I can pause it any time. When I watch broadcast TV, I often pick up my Kindle device during commercials and read.


Ouch!! I couldn't imagine watching live TV. I stopped doing that in the eighties when I started time shifting all my TV watching. Watching a streaming show with no commercials is only a few seconds faster than watching a show with commercials from my TiVos. With the commercial skip feature.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I watch in QuickMode; another 30% faster.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> I watch in QuickMode; another 30% faster.


You can also watch at FF1X, with captions on. Captions display at the first FF speed on newer TiVos.

So now you're flying along at three times normal speed, and can read the dialog. Watch an hour long TV episode in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

If you visit forums like this one, then it makes a BIG difference between weekly viewings and binging. With weekly, you have a chance to read / discuss the show, and can give you insights based on other viewers' guesses and theories. With binging, there's no interruption in between, so you don't have the time to think or read about what's coming next.

This applies more to shows like Westworld or Games of Throne, not Lucifer so much.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> _Whereas a streaming series, there's nothing to push me to watch. I know, I'm weird._


I SORT of agree with this part, but only if the series isn't going to expire. I also think it's related to the "too much choice" problem.. but I like that "problem", which is why I Tivo far more than I can watch.. (but HAVE gone back to watch _years old_ recordings many times to catch up on a show.. so more/theoretically infinite storage is good.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> You can also watch at FF1X, with captions on. Captions display at the first FF speed on newer TiVos.
> 
> So now you're flying along at three times normal speed, and can read the dialog. Watch an hour long TV episode in less than 15 minutes.


It's rare, since as I've said, I don't tend to do it on scripted shows (except SNL, whereas I used to FF more often, nowadays I just usually watch almost the whole thing in quick mode -- though I do still have a couple of almost-complete seasons in SP on my Tivo)..

but anyway, sometimes I turn on QuickMode for the 'previously on' part.. and last night, I was several minutes into "Instinct" before realizing Quickmode was still on!


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Anyone else year about Netflix getting Lucifer?
'Lucifer' will get a fourth season on Netflix


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Yes, great news!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Anyone else year about Netflix getting Lucifer?
> 'Lucifer' will get a fourth season on Netflix


yes. A week ago.
Excellent news!


photoshopgrl said:


> Netflix saves the day!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007721977363263489


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I have Netflix, but don't really watch any of their new series. Do they usually release a season at once, or do they sometimes do it weekly? Not sure how I would feel about a "Lucifer Dump".


And we have our answer:

*When will Lucifer's Netflix episodes air? And will they all drop at once?*
I have confirmed that - as is almost _always_ the case with Netflix - all of _Lucifer_ Season 4 will be released at once, so plan on a devilish binge. As for the _when_&#8230; well, because of that all-at-once-ness, every episode has to first be filmed, edited, scored and such. I'm hearing that filming on Season 4 will wrap no sooner than early December, so we're looking at, most optimistically, an "early 2019" release date (by my crude math). To bide your time until then, a scoop: Co-showrunner Joe Henderson says that Season 4 will introduce a character from Lucifer's past who will "bring a whole new dimension to everything." (And no, he wasn't referring to Azrael.)
Matt's Inside Line: Scoop on Lucifer, Wynonna Earp, Black Lightning, NCIS: New Orleans, Riverdale and More


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

And we're back! Lucifer will drop on Wed May 8. Yes "drop", all ten episodes at once.

Lucifer Season 4 Gets Netflix Premiere Date and a Thirst-Quenching Teaser


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

O M G. Wow. That's my kind of tease! 

It's about time for me to get Netflix again for a month.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So happy to see this back!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Question for the TCF Lucifans...

Netflix streaming drops Wednesday. I like to have Lucifer threads, and usually create a season thread. But... streaming?

Season Thread or Episode Threads? With a ST for a streaming series, it seems you pretty much have to watch the entire season before you can discuss. Episode threads just seem weird for a streaming series, but I'm happy to create them. And would they get used? I do Season Threads for low-volume series that still deserve a place to discuss. Not sure how useful or active individual threads would be for Lucifer S4 on Netflix.

Does anyone have any strong feelings on this, or feedback from other streaming shows? I don't watch much streaming, and the shows I watch (eg, After Life) don't have super-active TCF threads, nor are spoilers an issue.

Thoughts?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

astrohip said:


> Question for the TCF Lucifans...
> 
> Netflix streaming drops Wednesday. I like to have Lucifer threads, and usually create a season thread. But... streaming?
> 
> ...


I don't know which is right but I definitely will be participating if you create the episode threads. I don't think I'll watch the entire season in one go so I may not be in a season thread for quite some time.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

For the "family oriented" folks, be warned that this season, since it's no longer on OTA broadcast, they've added a nudity component, according to news reports. (That includes Lucifer)

--Carlos V.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

astrohip said:


> Question for the TCF Lucifans...
> Does anyone have any strong feelings on this, or feedback from other streaming shows? I don't watch much streaming, and the shows I watch (eg, After Life) don't have super-active TCF threads, nor are spoilers an issue.


I think you should definitely have an episode thread for the first episode. That can be a catch-all for people who haven't watched everything yet but want to discuss the first episode.

Then play it by ear. If there is interest in the first one, create a second episode thread. Or if a lot of people want to discuss the rest of the episodes, then create an episode-2 through end thread. Or maybe split it into ep2..ep6 and ep7..ep10.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Unbeliever said:


> For the "family oriented" folks, be warned that this season, since it's no longer on OTA broadcast, they've added a nudity component, according to news reports. (That includes Lucifer)
> 
> --Carlos V.


Hmm, can they reshoot the entire series, netflix style?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Question for the TCF Lucifans...
> 
> Netflix streaming drops Wednesday. I like to have Lucifer threads, and usually create a season thread. But... streaming?
> 
> ...


I know I won't be able to watch the entire season in one shot, so I'd be able to read episode threads sooner because they shouldn't have spoilers for the next episodes.

OTOH those are harder for people that do marathon multiple episodes because when you do that it's hard to remember what happened in each so you can talk about it in the correct thread.

Mostly I'm just looking forward to this coming out!!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Unbeliever said:


> For the "family oriented" folks, be warned that this season, since it's no longer on OTA broadcast, they've added a nudity component, according to news reports.


I hope we finally get to see the detective's famous scene...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I'll try to create some episode threads tonight, or as soon as I can find the titles.



Amnesia said:


> I hope we finally get to see the detective's famous scene...


?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Lucifer cast Q And A


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Amnesia said:


> I hope we finally get to see the detective's famous scene...





astrohip said:


> ?


Early on it was established the the detective had a short-lived movie career, with a notable nude scene in her last (only?) film, referenced by several characters. It hasn't been mentioned lately.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> Early on it was established the the detective had a short-lived movie career, with a notable nude scene in her last (only?) film, referenced by several characters. It hasn't been mentioned lately.


I think you guys are dreaming.

NTTAWWT.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Lucifer cast Q And A


I just watched this. It was pretty good, they have some great stories to tell.

I'm ready!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> Early on it was established the the detective had a short-lived movie career, with a notable nude scene in her last (only?) film, referenced by several characters. It hasn't been mentioned lately.





astrohip said:


> I think you guys are dreaming.


_Hot Tub High School_


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

astrohip said:


> I think you guys are dreaming.


I think you were not paying attention.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm glad (at the 4 episodes I've seen), that it hasn't turned into the pay for play rut of adding the f word and such to every other scene (talking to you The Good Fight) lol


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I'm glad (at the 4 episodes I've seen), that it hasn't turned into the pay for play rut of adding the f word and such to every other scene (talking to you The Good Fight) lol


I think you're in the wrong thread...this is Season 3 (the last broadcast season).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I'm glad (at the 4 episodes I've seen), that it hasn't turned into the pay for play rut of adding the f word and such to every other scene (talking to you The Good Fight) lol


Here's a link to the S4E1 episode thread. It can also be a general season discussion thread, except no spoilers past E1.
Lucifer (Netflix) S4E1 "Everything's Okay"


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't have Netflix (yet) but will get it eventually. Thank you @astrohip for creating all of the episode threads.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I don't have Netflix (yet) but will get it eventually. Thank you @astrohip for creating all of the episode threads.


You're welcome. Honestly, I'm halfway afraid of cluttering up TV Talk with a bunch of threads, but I don't see a better solution.

I'm not a heavy Netflix user, so I don't know how well the various options work--season thread, series thread, episode threads. The very few shows I watch tend to be non-spoiler-ish, such as After Life (Ricky Gervais) or The Kominsky Method (Michael Douglas & Alan Arkin). Season threads worked well for them. Those are also dramedies, which plot out differently than a pure drama like Lucifer.


----------

